# Is there such a thing as a right angle lillypipe?



## fishbro (18 Jun 2019)

Ok so this might be a shot in the dark, but is there such a thing as a right angle lillypipe?

To explain more, my tank has a rim and a lid, so in the back there are two locations for pipes to go in an out. If I was to use a standard lillypipe then it would be pointing towards the front of the tank, rather than pointing along the width.

I really want to go back to my biomaster 600 thermo as I hate having the heater in the tank, but dropping down from the jbl 1902 is making me concerned about the flow in my ~190L tank (the very reason I dropped the oase in the first place).

I am currently just using a right angle elbow piece on the outlet so it shoots water along the length of the tank (and across the heater and co2 diffuser to distribute). It doesn't have a spraybar or any wedge shape outlet or anything on it.


----------



## Zeus. (18 Jun 2019)

Well my denerale HOB canister filter the lily pipe direction has 360 degrees rotation ! So yes

As for the size your after I dunno


----------



## fishbro (18 Jun 2019)

Oh right interesting! The size for the biomaster would be standard 16/22. I am not too fussed if it's plastic etc, just anything that would help get good flow around the whole tank


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Jun 2019)

Eheim make a plastic Lilly pipe.



https://www.eheim-aquarium-parts.co.uk/proddetail/eheim-2217-canister-filter-flowpipe-outlet-4005730


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Jun 2019)

Seems quite flexible in terms of installation.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Jun 2019)

Dennerle also make one but perhaps not as useful for your application.

https://www.aquaristic.net/Dennerle-Lily-Pipe-fuer-Scapers-Flow.html


----------



## fishbro (18 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> View attachment 125257 Seems quite flexible in terms of installation.



Nice find, thanks! Certainly looks like it might fit the bill and doesn’t look too offensive either. I’m thinking of adding an oase filtosmart 100 at the other end of the tank, alongside the biomaster 600 so hopefully that would be enough flow in total. Really limited on cabinet space but I can just about squeeze those in


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jun 2019)

Or could you not just buy a in line heater for the JBL 1902 and take the heater out the tank or have I miss understood this all together 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## fishbro (18 Jun 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Or could you not just buy a in line heater for the JBL 1902 and take the heater out the tank or have I miss understood this all together
> Cheers
> Jay



I have thought about that Jay but the 1902 uses 19/25 pipes instead of the normal 16/22. I have yet to find an in-line that will fit that size. The combined flow rate of a biomaster 600 and filtosmart 100 would almost match the jbl, with the advantage of being able to shape the flow a bit with two outlet


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jun 2019)

Nothing 2 jubilee clips wont fix mate 
Just trying to give you options 
I do see what you mean with the flow though
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## fishbro (18 Jun 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Nothing 2 jubilee clips wont fix mate
> Just trying to give you options
> I do see what you mean with the flow though
> Cheers
> Jay



Hmm good idea but I am very paranoid about leaks after my HOB on my previous tank dumped the contents on the floor overnight stepping down to 16/22 would end up restricting the flow, probably not by much but it would be notable I reckon?


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Jun 2019)

fishbro said:


> It doesn't have a spraybar or any wedge shape outlet or anything on it.


Why not just use a spraybar? - They are easy enough to make and I might have a spare one from a Fluval G6 filter if you're not wanting to make one but it's not that long.


----------



## fishbro (18 Jun 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> Why not just use a spraybar? - They are easy enough to make and I might have a spare one from a Fluval G6 filter if you're not wanting to make one but it's not that long.



Thanks for the offer  what I mean is right now with the jbl filter I find the flow is perfect without the spray bar, just describing the current setup really. When I did use a spray bar in the past I found all my shrimp would just hang around on it all day rather than actually help clean the tank haha


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Jun 2019)

fishbro said:


> Thanks for the offer  what I mean is right now with the jbl filter I find the flow is perfect without the spray bar, just describing the current setup really. When I did use a spray bar in the past I found all my shrimp would just hang around on it all day rather than actually help clean the tank haha


I guess that depends on the spraybar you use; hole size, quantity etc.
I'm unsure where you can get access (ends/middle) but if you're having trouble finding a lily pipe you could always make your own using a couple of elbows on some PVC pipe - just make the fittings bigger than your hose.


----------



## Millns84 (18 Jun 2019)

fishbro said:


> Nice find, thanks! Certainly looks like it might fit the bill and doesn’t look too offensive either. I’m thinking of adding an oase filtosmart 100 at the other end of the tank, alongside the biomaster 600 so hopefully that would be enough flow in total. Really limited on cabinet space but I can just about squeeze those in



If you're looking at an Oase Filtosmart, bear in mind that they're just rebranded Eden filters so you could pick up the Eden for quite a bit less. Only difference is that the Eden is transparent.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (19 Jun 2019)

Oase have bought Eden now and so if you can find Edens get am quick before they disappear.  The Oase parts will fit them if course if you need a new impeller etc.


----------



## Tom Michael (19 Jun 2019)

I had one of the ehiem plastic pipes a few years back. Personally not impressed for C02 distribution as it affects the flow too much for my liking. This will obviously depend on your exact set up but I have more success with higher flow (lily pipes or spray bars)


----------



## fishbro (21 Jun 2019)

Hi guys, thanks for the replies and feedback! Based on what Tom has said I think I will skip the eheim part. In the end I decided to buy some chihiros metal pipework:





The outflow has a joint so you can swivel it round. I'll use some extra jubilee clamps to make sure they don't come loose (I am paranoid!!). If it works well I will get the smaller filter and buy the skimmer set for the 12/16 hoses. I think using the smaller filter as the skimmer (on the other end of the tank) would be the best setup as it will server a dual function, flow and skimming (with maybe some floss to polish the water). I'll have a look at using inline diffusers on both filters too!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Jun 2019)

That skimmer inlet looks pretty good, where is it from?


----------



## fishbro (21 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> That skimmer inlet looks pretty good, where is it from?



The skimmer one I found one AliExpress, I can’t recall the search I used but I’ll find the product page later.

The normal one I bought from aquasabi. As it’s going to be for the main filter I wanted it quickly and any issues I know I can get support etc.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Jun 2019)

The problem is that most sell a pair of inlet and outlet. I only want the inlet at the moment. Also cheaper buying just one so less chance of getting caught for import duty and tax!


----------



## fishbro (21 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> The problem is that most sell a pair of inlet and outlet. I only want the inlet at the moment. Also cheaper buying just one so less chance of getting caught for import duty and tax!



True. I think the skimmer set for 12/16 pipes was £25, should be fine for import


----------

